# Wood to Concrete without Drilling



## MattStata (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi everyone. I'm a complete beginner, both to this forum and to any sort of construction. I'm trying to do something that I thought would be simple but is actually turning out to be rather difficult. I'm trying to set up a bit of a garden on my balcony (I'm in an apartment complex) and I wanted to make 2 large trellises for things that need to climb. I bought two 4x8 sheets of wood lattice, as the balcony is 8 feet from floor to ceiling. I also bought 4' long pieces of 1.5"x1.5" pressure treated wood. I was going to use construction adhesive to attach these pieces of wood to the corners where the floor and the wall meet, and where the ceiling and the wall meet, and then attach the lattice upright to those pieces of wood. I can't use any other method of attaching the wood because A) I don't have a concrete drill, and B) I'm not allowed to make holes in the walls. So, anyway, I figured this would work, but there are some problems. The wood that was going to be glued to the concrete is a bit twisted, not enough to really be noticeable but enough to prevent it from getting very good contact with the conrete to form a seal for the glue. Second, even though the adhesive I bought says it bonds within several minutes, when I try to do the upper piece it falls down several minutes after I let go, no matter how long I seem to hold it firmly in place to let it bond. This is probably because of what I said a moment ago, about not getting a very good seal. So, I'm going to try to find more perfectly straight wood to use, which should solve the problem for the bottom piece, but as for the top piece - any ideas of a simple way I could brace it while it sets, to prevent it from falling down? Or any other ideas? Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## Oldman (Apr 18, 2006)

Try this, place the 2x2 where it will go and make a pencil mark up both sides of the board, next place a bead of construction adhesive along the edge of the board and using a scrap peice of wood spread it out so it covers the entire lenth and width. Next run a bead down the wall between the lines you made and spread this out too being carefull to remain within your lines. Next place the 2x2 to the wall so the two glued surfaces touch and press firmly into place. Next pull the 2x2 clean off the wall, this will create "Strings" where the peices were seperated. Keep them apart for about 2 minutes or untill the adhesive feels "Tacky" then place the board back onto the wall pressing it into place. Next after the board stays put I would use a GOOD caulk such as "Quad" and run a bead along both sides pressing it into place. This MAY help, I've never tried to do what you are trying but as I said this may help. This is the same tecnique that is SUPOSED to be used when attatching a tub surround, though I rarly see it done this way.


----------

